# Thom Strijd the ultimate slayer of our generation



## MaxillaIsEverything (May 4, 2020)

Imagine looking like this, just how over is it for all of us? Girls see this and no matter how good looking you are next to this guy you are invisible even though he is borderline manlet. Perfect harmony perfect hair genetics, insane giga slayer piercing green eyes and very good lips too. It is over for all of us.




Brother on suicide watch you can see it in his face. brutal


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 4, 2020)

thanks for the looksmaxxing tip


----------



## Usum (May 4, 2020)

Nope.
Unless you are gay of course.


----------



## THEMOGEE (May 4, 2020)

THE MOST INSANE COLOURING

LITERALLY WOULD BE UNMOGGABLE IN MY UNI WITH THAT SKIN


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (May 4, 2020)

i want to go full ed gein on this nigga


----------



## BadaBing (May 4, 2020)

nah, i am the ultimate slayer


----------



## needsolution (May 4, 2020)

Cope he gets mogged by most PSL icons.


----------



## Nosecel (May 4, 2020)

Mogged by


----------



## didntreadlol (May 4, 2020)

under 6'0 = cant be a slayer


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 4, 2020)

not dom and giga frauded manlet


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 4, 2020)

Honestly no.
Especially considering his height .
And his shitty skin colour


----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 4, 2020)

Its impressive how striking his eyes are

Like you just cant unsee them


----------



## Gosick (May 4, 2020)

overrated


----------



## oldcell (May 4, 2020)

streege said:


> not dom and giga frauded manlet



mogged by any handsome swarth ethnic like Burak Ozcivit


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 4, 2020)

oldcell said:


> mogged by any handsome swarth ethnic like Burak Ozcivit


definitively i wish i was gl bro.


----------



## oldcell (May 4, 2020)

streege said:


> definitively i wish i was gl bro.


u mogs that cumskin into oblivion


----------



## Krezo (May 4, 2020)

There is no ultimate slayer, it all comes down to a matter of opinion who you think is the ultimate PSL god


----------



## oldcell (May 4, 2020)

streege said:


> lol i wish bro. 0 likes on kek dating apps. it never began



How possible? dont believe you


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 4, 2020)

No skin colouring and coloured eyes for dimly lit club and bar environments. Only place he is slaying is online.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 4, 2020)

oldcell said:


> How possible? dont believe you


unsure, may be fucked up elo, but most probably : Ugly + ethnic + basement selfies.
not it's true, i'm legit sad today bro


----------



## Krezo (May 4, 2020)

streege said:


> unsure, may be fucked up elo, but most probably : Ugly + ethnic + basement selfies.
> not it's true, i'm legit sad today bro


It was only the basement selfies trust me.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 4, 2020)

Krezo said:


> It was only the basement selfies trust me.


why do i feel so bad then now my brother?


----------



## Krezo (May 4, 2020)

streege said:


> why do i feel so bad then now my brother?


No need to feel sad. Like I said u need to photomaxx and elomaxx, thats all u need to do.


----------



## Kekee (May 4, 2020)

Lol @ the cope in this thread. Thom is one of the few chads who actually has a stacy girlfriend. Just lol if you think he's not a slayer.











If he's fucking that, imagine all the low tier whores who would suck his dick in an instant.

Meanwhile other chads like Chris Hemsworth are fucking this...




















*Keep coping you subhumans. Thom is a big slayer.

https://looksmax.org/threads/its-brutally-over-for-chris-hemsworth-chads-do-not-enter.134387/*


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 4, 2020)

he's overrated. his gf though


----------



## Vladimir makarov (May 4, 2020)

streege said:


> not dom and giga frauded manlet


Cry for him


----------



## TopzCat1 (May 9, 2020)

This guy mogs


----------



## ClintWit60 (May 9, 2020)

I think this mogs.


----------



## Nisse (May 9, 2020)

I like how you said of our generation cause Hexum mogs him


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 9, 2020)

hes godmode but i think hes frauding a bit

would like to see a video of him


----------



## lonelystoner (May 10, 2020)

I’m 6’4” and dom and I’ll make this cute twink my pussy toy


Yuyevon said:


> hes godmode but i think hes frauding a bit
> 
> would like to see a video of him getting fucked


Your such a fag lol


----------



## Melo95 (May 11, 2020)

Miro cech has way more widespread appeal and mogs him to death


----------



## Ocelot (May 12, 2020)

What kind of shit-tier sticky is this?


----------

